# Fired up my system for the first time today, it went poorly



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Don't usually have a ton of issues, this year I have 2 head minimum to replace and one I have to investigate.

Has anyone tried the rainbird rvan heads yet?

Going to buy 2 new maxipaw impact heads, any reason to get the seal a matic? Don't quite understand the benefit


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

The seal a Matic is for drainage on a hill, basically so the low altitude sprinklers don't continue to have water drain out the top and create wet soggy areas.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I probably have one that can use this, it is the lowest point of all sprinklers and definitely has leakage after the zone stops


----------

